# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2016



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*

					Die PCGH 09/2016 bietet Specials zu Grafikkarten bis 300 € mit RX 480 & GTX 1060 sowie Low-Cost-Gaming-PCs für 400/500 €. Dazu Marktübersichten mit 18× GTX1070/1080, Wakü, Netzteilen & Gehäusen. Info/Praxis zu Doom (Vulkan), 3DMark (DX12), Eye-Tracking, Star Citizen u.m. Auf DVD: DSA Blackguards.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2016 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. August 2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 09/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 09/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Ogami (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*

Bin schon gespannt auf den Vergleich bei den Grafikkarten. Nach dem Studieren wird dann aber endlich bestellt...


----------



## mediakind (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*

Wann können Print-Abonnenten mit der neuen Ausgabe rechnen? Noch bis diesen Samstag?!


----------



## JFF78 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*

Könnt ihr bitte wie bereits bei der Ankündigung von PCGH 08/2016 hier auflisten welche 18x GTX 1080/1070 Modelle im Heft 09/2016 getestet wurden? Danke


----------



## mediakind (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*

Berücksichtigt man,

Digitales Sonderheft GTX 1080/1070 (PCGH)

und

PCGH Ausgabe 08/2016,

so kommt man auf folgende wirklich neue Tests von GTX 1080/1070 in Ausgabe 09/2016:


KFA2 GTX 1080 Hall of Fame (HOF)

EVGA GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0
EVGA GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
Inno 3D GTX 1070 iChill X3
Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme

Reines Ausschlussverfahren. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## _Heisenberg_ (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs für 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18× GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards*

Ich hoffe , dass die Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Edition  beim dem Test dabei ist.
Irgendwie wird der Zotac Extreme , ob 1080 oder 1070, nach meinem Empfinden mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, wobei das auch an der Verfügbarkeit der Karte liegen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juli 2016)

Die komplette Liste der getesteten Grafikkarten:

Asus GTX 1080 Strix OC
Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0
EVGA GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0
EVGA GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0  
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH    
Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming  
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming  
Inno 3D GTX 1080 iChill X3
Inno 3D GTX 1070 iChill X3
KFA2 GTX 1080 Hall of Fame (HOF)
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
Nvidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition
Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium  
Palit GTX 1070 Game Rock Premium
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme

Gibt's auch hier dediziert: Digitales Sonderheft Geforce GTX 1070 / GTX 1080 (18 Modelle im Vergleich)

Daneben gibt's Benchmarks und erste Eindrücke zu sechs GTX-1060- und vier RX-480-Designs.



_Heisenberg_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe , dass die Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Edition  beim dem Test dabei ist.
> Irgendwie wird der Zotac Extreme , ob 1080 oder 1070, nach meinem  Empfinden mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, wobei das auch an der  Verfügbarkeit der Karte liegen könnte.



Die Verfügbarkeit spielt immer mit rein, allerdings primär die Sample-Politik der Hersteller. Jeder will vorn dabei sein und daher werden idR die Dickschiffe an die Tester geschickt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JFF78 (28. Juli 2016)

Danke! 
Super, nachdem dann 9/2016 in meinem Briefkasten gelandet ist, kann ich endlich entscheiden EVGA SC 1070 oder Inno3D 1070 X3 (X4?).


----------



## Joti (29. Juli 2016)

Moin,

wann kommt denn heute die digitale Ausgabe? Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die Tests. Bei epaper ist Sie leider noch nicht zu haben.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juli 2016)

Joti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann kommt denn heute die digitale Ausgabe? Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die Tests. Bei epaper ist Sie leider noch nicht zu haben.
> 
> MfG



So, jetzt ist alles live (App, Epaper, PDF).

Sorry für die Umstände


----------



## Julian1303 (30. Juli 2016)

Heft war heute im Briefkasten, danke. Erster Eindruck, top 
Nur leider ein Wermutstropfen, eure im Zoll hängen gebliebenen Karten welche grad ich schmerzlichst vermisse. Aber es wurde schon erwähnt das die Tests nachgeholt werden. Freut mich. Nun denn, mal ab zum Lesen


----------



## country (30. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich seitens der Hersteller traurig: Man gibt 700€+ für eine Karte aus und es sind keine Wärmeleitpads zwischen Ram und Backplate. 

@ PCGH: 
-Wisst ihr oder könnt ihr mal testen was es bringt Wärmeleitpads nachträglich anzubringen? Bezüglich Übertaktungsmöglichkeit und letztendlich Leistung. 

- Mir fällt es immer schwer die Lautstärke einzuschätzen. Ich habe jetzt eine Gigabyte GTX 680 4GB OC, Dark Power Pro 11 550W, 2x eLoop 140mm mit min. Drehzahl, 2x eLoop 120mm mit min. Drehzahl und eine Antec H²O 920 Wakü (Die ist im Idle am lautesten). Wie groß ist der Unterschied ob die neue Karte 1,5 , 1,7 oder 2,4 Sone unter Last macht?

- "Früher" war immer die Rede vom ASIC Wert. Heute spricht da keiner mehr von. Warum? 
(Gibt es das noch?  )


----------



## Kontakt (31. Juli 2016)

Hattet Ihr bei der 1060 nicht auch die Lautheit getestet?
Die Angaben fehlen ab Seite 26 unten - oder habe ich etwas überlesen?


----------



## JFF78 (31. Juli 2016)

Heft war gestern im Briefkasten und auch gestern durchgelesen. TOP! Die ausführlichen 1070/1080 Tests haben mich jetzt zur Entscheidung bewogen und ich hoffe die richtige (EVGA 1070 FTW). Ansonsten manchmal ist im Heft mehr drin was mich interessiert, manchmal weniger, aber diesmal hab ich fast alles "verschlungen" 
Zu dem Themenbereich Backup: da ihr die Backup Funktion von Windows 7 erwähnt habt (die immer noch im Windows 10 steckt): wie schlägt sich die interne Funktion gegen Softwarelösungen? So ein Test wäre interessant. Genauso bleibt spannend, ob Microsoft die Funktion als Altlast nicht aus dem Win10 rauspatcht..


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2016)

Am besten gefallen hat mir das Titelbild der beigelegten Leseprobe zum Sonderheft - da bin ich fast hinten über gefallen. 

Ohne hier allen den Ratespaß zu klauen und das Bild generell als "fehlerbehaftet" darzustellen, bitte ich doch zu bedenken, dass man die abgebildetet Komponente in 99,9% andersherum verbaut.  ...aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## big-maec (1. August 2016)

Hi,
mit am besten hat mir gefallen der Kühlervergleich von der EVGA GTX1070. Wäre schön wenn man solche Infos bei Tests für alle Karten bekäme.


----------



## jostfun (1. August 2016)

Hallo,
handelt es sich bei dem Spiel wirklich um "DSA Blackguards" oder doch Teil 2?? 
Ich dachte, den ersten Teil hab ich vor nem Jahr oder so mit der Heft-DVD gekauft!
Wie isses??

@Raff Danke Dir, dann hab ich es doch bei Steam fürn 5er gekauft.


----------



## alalcoolj (1. August 2016)

Gibt es einen Grund warum das Straight Power 10 500W nicht getestet wurde, was hier im Forum die Referenzempfehlung ist?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2016)

jostfun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> handelt es sich bei dem Spiel wirklich um "DSA Blackguards" oder doch Teil 2??
> Ich dachte, den ersten Teil hab ich vor nem Jahr oder so mit der Heft-DVD gekauft!
> Wie isses??



Ahoi, 

es handelt sich wirklich um Blackguards, ohne Zusatz: PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs fur 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18x GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards - Bild in Originalgrosse (27)

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (1. August 2016)

Ihr habt PCI-E Riser vorgeführt?
Das ist ja mal cool und bin gespannt.
Gruss


----------



## Polysom (3. August 2016)

Bin verwirrt. Enthält das Heft jetzt Tests der Custom GTX 1060s/RX 480s oder nicht?
Im Inhaltsverzeichnis steht ja nur Special GTX 1060 vs RX 480 auch in diesem Artikel nichts zu Customs, aber in irgendeinem YT-Video sagte Raff das sie drin sein werden, im letzten Heft klang es so in der Vorschau und in diesem Video von heute wird zumindest was über Kurztests oder so gesagt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2016)

Moin!

Die Antwort lautet "jein" bzw. ist dehnbar.  Im Heft ist ein insgesamt 15-seitiges Special (= Seitenstrecke), das Folgendes enthält: 

– Regulärer Test der GTX 1060 Founders Edition und RX 480 (4G/8G) mit jeweils aktuellen Treibern
– Aufrüstempfehlungen/-matrizen bis hinunter zu GTX 570 und HD 6950: Lohnen sich die beiden Neulinge?
– Exemplarisches Aufrüsten eines FX-Rechners auf eine RX 480 mit interessanten Erkenntnissen
– 20 Kühler auf einer RX-480-Referenzkarte ausprobiert + Messungen vorher/nachher eines Beispielkühlers
– Ersteindruck von sechs GTX-1060-und vier RX-480-Partnerkarten. Hier gibt's Benchmarks, alle Rohdaten und erste Eindrücke zu Lautheit und Verbrauch. Allein Wertungen und genaue Sone-/Watt-Werte bleiben wir bis zur Ausgabe 10 schuldig – hier aber mit weiteren Modellen zum Vergleich

MfG,
Raff


----------



## lalaker (3. August 2016)

Auch heute liegt die aktuelle Ausgabe 09/2016 nicht im Postkasterl. Da muss ich mich wohl an den Abo-Service wenden.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. August 2016)

Lalaker, das kenne ich. Mittlerweile kommt das Heft bei mir wenigstens am Releasetag


----------



## poiu (4. August 2016)

Ich denke in eurem NT Diskussions Thread hat keiner ein Abo oder liest die Print, anstatt über denn Netzteiltest zu Diskutieren, langweilen die sich und machen aktuell nur Unfug! 

 Und ja ich hätte dehnen einen Tipp geben können, war aber neugierig ob und wer die Print liest


----------



## hm1 (4. August 2016)

hallo,

In Österreich scheint es dieses Monat auch große Verzögerungen bei der Printausgabe zu geben. Die DVD-Ausgabe gibt es nur vereinzelt und das Magazin fehlt bisher bei allen Geschäften die ich besucht habe... Ein Shop hatte sogar noch die Ausgabe 08/2016...



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum das Straight Power 10 500W nicht getestet wurde, was hier im Forum die Referenzempfehlung ist?



wohl aus dem selben Grund warum ich kein Abo habe und mir schon lange nicht mehr jede Ausgabe kaufe (schon gar nicht mehr die DVD Ausgabe)... Der Anteil an highend-Hardware im Heft ist für mich nicht mehr vertretbar... PCGH richtet sich scheinbar immer mehr auf OC und Highend aus und Vernunft-Hardware kommt meiner Meinung nach meistens zu kurz... Da war das Straight Power 10 500W wohl zu "günstig". Aber naja, mich hat es überrascht, dass überhaupt 500W Netzteile getestet werden... Ich habe zB. monatelang auf einen i7-6700 non-K Test gewartet - vergeblich... oder auf H170-Boards... Um die Performance vom i7-6700 einschätzen zu können musste ich mich an den PCGH-Alternate-PC Benchmarkwerten in der Printwerbung orientieren! Soweit ist es gekommen. 
Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege war die PCGH-Alternate-PC Werbung sogar hilfreicher als so maches Heft (bezüglich Ideen zur Gehäuse, H170-Board, Cpu und RAM Zusammenstellung)...

Auch wenn ich die aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht gesehen/gelesen habe: dem Inhaltsverzeichnis zu Folge hat sie Potenzial. Das heißt für mich, das auch Mittelklasse-Hardware entsprechend getestet wurde und daher freue ich mich darauf. Besonders bin ich gespannt, ob die GTX960 4G wenigstens im 1060er Test erwähnt und mitverglichen wird... war ja unmittelbar vor der 1060 noch eine PCGH-Empfehlung im entsprechendem Preissegment...


----------



## poiu (5. August 2016)

hm1 schrieb:


> Da war das Straight Power 10 500W wohl zu "günstig". Aber naja, mich hat es überrascht, dass überhaupt 500W Netzteile getestet werden... I,,,,,,,
> * Auch wenn ich die aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht gesehen/gelesen habe:* ...




Das günstigste getestet Netzteil ist das XFX TS 550W das kostet ~60€ das günstigste E10 500W kostet knapp 90€, das widerlegt deine Aussage


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. August 2016)

hm1 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> In Österreich scheint es dieses Monat auch große Verzögerungen bei der Printausgabe zu geben. Die DVD-Ausgabe gibt es nur vereinzelt und das Magazin fehlt bisher bei allen Geschäften die ich besucht habe... Ein Shop hatte sogar noch die Ausgabe 08/2016...
> 
> ...



Für den späten H170-Test kann ich mich nur entschuldigen, aber dieser PCH erschien zwei Monate nach dem Z170 und Boards waren dann lange Zeit fast genauso teuer. In Umfragen wird der Z170 klar bevorzugt (80 Prozent unter den Core-i-Interessierten) und die Mehrheit der Leser kauft auch in einem Preisbereich (Durchschnitt: 145 Euro), für den wir seit dem ersten Sockel-1151-Mainboardtest passende (Z170-)Empfehlungen im Einkaufsführer haben. Da nicht ein einziger Leserbrief nach H170-non-K-Systemen fragte, habe ich mit dem Test günstiger Sockel-1151-Platinen solange gewartet, bis Einsteiger-Skylake-B150-Kombinationen im Vergleich zum Haswell-Abverkauf interessant wurden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. August 2016)

hm1 schrieb:


> Der Anteil an highend-Hardware im Heft ist für mich nicht mehr vertretbar... PCGH richtet sich scheinbar immer mehr auf OC und Highend aus und Vernunft-Hardware kommt meiner Meinung nach meistens zu kurz... Da war das Straight Power 10 500W wohl zu "günstig". Aber naja, mich hat es überrascht, dass überhaupt 500W Netzteile getestet werden... Ich habe zB. monatelang auf einen i7-6700 non-K Test gewartet - vergeblich... oder auf H170-Boards... Um die Performance vom i7-6700 einschätzen zu können musste ich mich an den PCGH-Alternate-PC Benchmarkwerten in der Printwerbung orientieren! Soweit ist es gekommen.
> Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege war die PCGH-Alternate-PC Werbung sogar hilfreicher als so maches Heft (bezüglich Ideen zur Gehäuse, H170-Board, Cpu und RAM Zusammenstellung)...


Das ist schade, gerade weil wir seit einiger Zeit versuchen, vermehrt auch „mainstreamigere“ Hardware stärker zu berücksichtigen. Der i7-6700 wurde von uns bisher nicht getestet, weil er 
für gegenüber dem K-Modell schon auf dem Papier ziemlich uninteressant ist - und das haben wir auch mehrfach geschrieben. Anfragen, speziell diesen Prozessor zu testen, haben uns bislang auch nicht in nennenswerter Anzahl erreicht - was manchmal der Fall ist, wenn wir eine wichtige Komponente nicht auf dem Radar haben.

Der „K“ ist ~13% teurer, ja. Bietet dafür aber ~17 % mehr Takt (bis auf den für die Dauerleistung witzlosen Single-Core-Turbo), OC-Optionen sowie ein höheres TDP-_Budget_, um all das optional auch auszuschöpfen. Normalerweise ist es bei schnellerer IT-Hardware ja eher so, dass man „obenrum“ für wenige Prozent mehr Leistung einen deutlich höheren Prozentsatz an Euro anlegen muss. Von daher erscheint der 6700K ziemlich uninteressant. Aber wir können den gern mal mit in die Abstimmung bei den Community-Themen packen. 

Dass wir den i7-6700 anfang in wenigen PCGH-PCs eingesetzt haben, lag damals schlicht an der Kaumverfügbarkeit der K-Modelle und deren entsprechend gestiegenem Einzelhandelspreis.



hm1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht gesehen/gelesen habe: dem Inhaltsverzeichnis zu Folge hat sie Potenzial. Das heißt für mich, das auch Mittelklasse-Hardware entsprechend getestet wurde und daher freue ich mich darauf. Besonders bin ich gespannt, ob die GTX960 4G wenigstens im 1060er Test erwähnt und mitverglichen wird... war ja unmittelbar vor der 1060 noch eine PCGH-Empfehlung im entsprechendem Preissegment...



Die 960 wird als 2G und als 4G-Version sowohl in den Benchmarks als auch in der Preis-Leistungsübersicht und (nur in der 4G-Version) auch der Aufrüsttabelle mit berücksichtigt.

Dazu – das hast du ja sicher in der Vorschau gesehen – gibt es ein ganzes Special mit Budget-Gaming. Bei der 3D-Mark-Analyse gehen wir bei den Grafikkarten bis hinunter zur GTX 750 Ti und R7 260X.


----------



## alalcoolj (5. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Das günstigste getestet Netzteil ist das XFX TS 550W das kostet ~60€ das günstigste E10 500W kostet knapp 90€, das widerlegt deine Aussage


Erklärt trotzdem nicht wieso das E10 500W nicht getestet wurde. Ich dachte es ist so ziemlich das beste Netzteil im Preisbereich bis 100€. Hätte mich schon sehr interessiert, wie es in einem pcgh-Test abschneidet.


----------



## Projectmoonraker (6. August 2016)

Hallo,

eine Frage zu eurem jüngsten Test des Netzteils BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P11 550Watt in Ausgabe 09/2016:

Als Lautstärke gebt ihr für den ganzen Auslastungsbereich (0 bis 100%) den Wert 0,1 Sone an. In den bisherigen Ausgaben habt ihr für dieses Netzteimodell bei 100% Auslastung immer den Wert 0,5 Sone angegeben. Hat BeQuiet etwa jüngst eine neue Revision des Netzteils herausgebracht, und falls ja, wie kann ich im Handel die neue Revision mit der offenbar verbesserten Lüftersteuerung erkennen?

Am Schluss noch eine Anmerkung zu den Grafikkarten-Tests (v. a. GTX 1070 / GTX1080):

Da viele Grafikkarten-Lüftersteuerungen im Werkszustand höhere PMW-Drehzahlen und damit höhere Lautstärken vorsehen, als für einen normalen Gaming-Betrieb erforderlich ist, wäre es schön wenn Ihr zu geeigneten Modellen als „Tipp“ eine Empfehlung zum Geräusch-Minimieren aussprecht: PMW-Drehzahl  = x % (Lautstärke = y Sone). Im letzten Sonderheft zum Thema Aufrüsten habt ihr das z. B. bei der Asus GTX1070 Strix OC (35% bei 1,0 Sone) vorbildlich gelöst. 

So könnte mancher User endlich seine Traum-Grafikkarte (Hersteller, Design, Slot-Breite) mit der Wunsch-Lautstärke finden.


Besten Dank vorab und viele Grüße


----------



## God_Damnit (10. August 2016)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe die aktuelle Ausgabe (09/2016) der PCGH-Print aufmerksam gelesen und hätte einen Wunsch.

Besteht die Möglichkeit die Aufrüstmatrix auf Seite 11 für FHD vielleicht auch online oder in der nächsten Printausgabe für WQHD zur Verfügung zu stellen? Das wäre für mich sehr hilfreich, da dies meine gewünschte zukünftige Auflösung ist und ich die jetzige GTX 670 Windforce 3X OC von Gigabyte zeitnah austauschen möchte.

Wenn dies keinen zu großen Aufwand darstellt, wäre ich für eine solche Matrix sehr dankbar. Außerdem möchte ich  einen Dank an das ganze PCGH-Team aussprechen. Eure Magazine und auch euer Online-Angebot sind spitze. Weiter so.


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. August 2016)

Auf Seite 11 bei der Preis/Leistung im Überblick ist die GTX 980 TI zwei mal vorhanden.
Eine nahe der R9  290X    und die andere schneller und teurer nahe der GTX 1070


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. August 2016)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 11 bei der Preis/Leistung im Überblick ist die GTX 980 TI zwei mal vorhanden.
> Eine nahe der R9  290X    und die andere schneller und teurer nahe der GTX 1070



Verdammt & bitte um Entschuldigung, bei der Korrektur übersehen. Mein Excel und mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagen, die „980 Ti nahe der R9 290X“ ist in Wirklichkeit die 780 Ti.


----------



## hm1 (26. August 2016)

Hallo,

mit so umfangreichen Antworten auf meine Kritik, habe ich nicht gerechnet  und daher glaube ich, dass mein Beitrag wohl falsch angekommen ist.

zur Klarstellung @PCGH: Die PCGH macht alles richtig indem sie Highend-Produkte testet und über HW-Mods, OC etc. schreibt. Mich persönlich feut es zwar *nicht*, aber die Mehrheit der Leser verlangt danach. Somit ist es voll und ganz nachvollziehbar warum bestimmte Produkte nicht oder spät getestet werden.

Ich vertrete nur einen keinen Teil der Leser und bin daher besonders froh, dass die aktuelle Ausgabe besonders auf meine kleine aber feine Zielgruppe abzielt. In dieser Ausgabe habe ich glaub ich nur den Kühlermod-Artikel übersprungen (das ist als Kompliment zu verstehen !).

Die einzige Kritik zum aktuellen Heft (wie schon vermutet): Von den wichtigen Netzteilherstellern wurde jeweils ein günstiges und teures getestet. - nur bei bequiet nicht. Schade aber ok, da ein Neukauf bei mir eh erst in 6-8 Jahren ansteht...

ps. der i7-6700 non-K wurde schon wieder im Heft (bei den Zusammenstellungen) empfohlen ohne jemals getestet worden zu sein .


----------



## Loc-Deu (27. August 2016)

hmm, mal sehen, ich hoffe die neusten treiber wurden dabei berücksichtigt und es basiert nicht auf den erst tests...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2016)

PCGH testet immer mit den neuesten Treibern, das kannst du uns glauben.  Durch die Zeit zwischen dem Test und dem Angebot am Kiosk ergibt sich dann aber natürlich eine Differenz zwischen unserer Arbeit und den Downloads von AMD und Nvidia. In der kommenden PCGH 10/2016 basiert beispielsweise jeder Test auf der RSC 16.8.2 und dem Geforce 372.54 WHQL – zu nennen sind die Titan X, diverse 1060- und 480-Karten sowie natürlich RX 470 und 460 –, aber bis Anfang September gibt's gewiss schon neue Treiber (die nicht zwangsläufig schneller sein müssen).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Farning (29. August 2016)

Da war wohl jemand etwas schludrig beim Copy Paste des August Artikels

_Wie gewohnt erscheint am ersten Mittwoch des Monats, dem 3. August, die neue Heftausgabe von PC Games Hardware - digital erhalten Sie das Heft bereits am 29.7._

Bitte noch aktualisieren im Text.


----------



## garfield36 (30. August 2016)

Das Heft 09/2016 war für mich wegen der Grafikkarten-Tests hilfreich. Ich werde meine R 9 280X nun in die Reserve versetzen und eine GTX 1070 wird deren Platz einnehmen. Ich lege besonderes Augenmerk auf eine leise Karte die nach Möglichkeit nicht fiept oder zirpt. Spulenfiepen zu verifizieren scheint aber gar nicht so einfach zu sein. Im Test bei PCGH schnitt die EVGA GTX 1070 FTW diesbezüglich sehr gut ab. Sscheinbar sind aber nicht alle Käufer dieser Meinung. Einige äußerten auch die Ansicht, dass Netzteile Sppulenfiepen bei Grafikkarten erzeugen können. Nun frage ich mich, ob dem tatsächlich so ist. Vielleicht kann jemand von PCGH seine/ihre fundierte Meinung dazu äußern.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2016)

Farning schrieb:


> Da war wohl jemand etwas schludrig beim Copy Paste des August Artikels
> 
> _Wie gewohnt erscheint am ersten Mittwoch des Monats, dem 3. August, die neue Heftausgabe von PC Games Hardware - digital erhalten Sie das Heft bereits am 29.7._
> 
> Bitte noch aktualisieren im Text.



Vielleicht sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, aber: Was ist daran falsch? Der EVT der Ausgabe 09/2016 war am 3. August. Das einzige, was über die Wochen verloren gegangen ist, ist der temporale Bezug, heute frisch geschrieben müssete es natürlich „erschien am 3. August“ heißen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (31. August 2016)

Im Einkaufsführer steht bei der Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum Maus, dass die in Ausgabe 07/2016 getestet wurde.

In Wirklichkeit wurde die G900 in Ausgabe 05/2016 getestet.


Steht zumindest so in der digitalen Pcgh.


----------



## Kyuss89 (1. September 2016)

Wann kommt eigenltich die 10/2016?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. September 2016)

Digital ab morgen (Freitag, der 02.09), gedruckt ab Mittwoch (07.09.). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2016)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage zu Pascal (in meinem Fall die Gigabyte GTX 1060 Windforce OC 6G):

Die Karte ist bei mir im 3Dmark in den beiden Tests "Icestorm" und "Icestorm Unlimited" deutlich langsamer als meine alte GTX 960 4G. In allen anderen Tests ist sie deutlich schneller, an meinem System hat sich absolut nichts verändert (außer halt, dass die Tests mit der 960 vor dem W10 Anniversary Update liefen und die mit der 1060 nun nach eben diesem) und die Tests lasse ich grundsätzlich in den Standardeinstellungen laufen. Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für mich Laien? 

Ach, und ich kann in dem Tool "Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming Engine" den OC-Button (der flackert nur kurz, aber es bleibt der Gaming-Button aktiv) nicht anklicken, um die von Gigabyte angegebenen leichten OC-Werte zu erhalten. Ist das bekannt/bei noch jemandem so? (Bei der 960 vorher, ebenfalls von Gigabyte, hat das funktioniert)

Danke schonmal, falls wer Rat weiß.


----------



## Kyuss89 (1. September 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Digital ab morgen (Freitag, der 02.09), gedruckt ab Mittwoch (07.09.).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Na dann mach ich nächste Woche mal brav jeden Tag meinen Briefkasten auf!


----------



## Darkseth (6. September 2016)

hey ho, hab ein paar Fragen zum Testaufbau besonders bei den GPU Tests:

- Wie ist denn genau der Testaufbau? Wie wird gemessen, was genau wird gemessen? Sind z.B. 2.0 Sone bei ner grafikkarte unter last NUR die grafikkarte? ist da das restsystem + Normale hintergrundgeräusche mit drin? Ist es im Gehäuse getestet oder nem offenen Testbench? Da würden mich die details interessieren, um das ganze besser vergleichen zu können ^^
Ich mein, bei ner Sone von 0 wäre es ja völlig lautlos , z.B. unter Idle. Aber der restliche PC erzeugt doch da auch geräusche. Daher ist das ganze ein wenig verwirrend ^^
Zwar sehr gut um GPU 1 mit GPU 2 zu vergleichen, aberwie viel Sone hat man denn im Raum wenn der PC z.B. im Desktop ist? Wird das irgendwo angegeben? Hab nämlich spontan nichts drüber gefunden.
Wäre nämlich gut zu wissen, um wie viel die subjektive Lautstärke mit einer bestimmten Grafikkarte ansteigt, wenn man vom Desktop betrieb in Spiele-Last wechselt.

- Was ich bei den GPU Tests vermisse ist die angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl von den GPU-Lüftern, besonders unter last. Gibt's nen Grund, warum das weggelassen wird? Oder meint ihr, dass das in der praxis weniger relevant ist?
Denn wenn man die Lautstärke kennt, und die einer bestimmten Lüfterdrehzahl zuordnen kann, kann man denk ich doch eher drauf schließen, ob und wie viel Luft man da hat, wenn man die Lüfterkurve selbst etwas anpasst.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2016)

Darkseth schrieb:


> hey ho, hab ein paar Fragen zum Testaufbau besonders bei den GPU Tests:
> 
> - Wie ist denn genau der Testaufbau? Wie wird gemessen, was genau wird gemessen? Sind z.B. 2.0 Sone bei ner grafikkarte unter last NUR die grafikkarte? ist da das restsystem + Normale hintergrundgeräusche mit drin? Ist es im Gehäuse getestet oder nem offenen Testbench? Da würden mich die details interessieren, um das ganze besser vergleichen zu können ^^
> Ich mein, bei ner Sone von 0 wäre es ja völlig lautlos , z.B. unter Idle. Aber der restliche PC erzeugt doch da auch geräusche. Daher ist das ganze ein wenig verwirrend ^^
> ...



Wir messen im offenen Testaufbau bei klimatisierten 24 Grad Celsius Umgebungstemperatur inklusive mehrminütiger Vorheizphase. Grund dafür, dass wir nicht im Gehäuse messen: Jedes Gehäuse ist anders und selbst identische Gehäuse sind oft mit verschiedenen Lüftern und/oder Blasrichtungen versehen. Unsere Messung findet im schallarmen Raum aus 50 Zentimetern Abstand senkrecht zur Lüfternabe statt (Mitte zwischen den Naben bei mehreren Lüftern).

In unserem schallarmen Raum läuft ein ansonsten passiv gekühlter PC. Das Grundrauschen - also die Untergrenze welches unser Meßgerät noch auflösen kann, liegt bei 0,1 Sone (16,7 db(A) glaube ich - keine Garantie hier für ±0,5 dB, dB-Angabe aus dem Gedächtnis!). 

Auf jeden Fall is das ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu dem, was andernorts als "leise Umgebung" präsentiert wird - da gibt's dann oft Angaben wie "Raum ohne PC/PC aus: 39 dB". Es ist in unserem schallarmen Raum so leise, dass man das Blut in seinen Ohren rauschen hört - und das ist nicht übertrieben. Nach längerem Aufenthalt da drinnen wird's einem manchmal etwas mulmig...

Warum also geben wir 0 Sone an? Wir hören zusätzlich die Karte genau ab - sofern es Fiep-, Zirp- oder Pfeifgeräusche gibt, geben wir natürlich auch keine 0 Sone an. Das erfolgt nur bei Unhörbarkeit.



Darkseth schrieb:


> - Was ich bei den GPU Tests vermisse ist die angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl von den GPU-Lüftern, besonders unter last. Gibt's nen Grund, warum das weggelassen wird? Oder meint ihr, dass das in der praxis weniger relevant ist?
> Denn wenn man die Lautstärke kennt, und die einer bestimmten Lüfterdrehzahl zuordnen kann, kann man denk ich doch eher drauf schließen, ob und wie viel Luft man da hat, wenn man die Lüfterkurve selbst etwas anpasst.



Wir geben die prozentuale Ansteuerung bei den Lautheitswerten mit an. Da sich die Lautheit verschiedener Lüfter - ja sogar gleicher Lüfter, die unterschiedliche Kühlblöcke befächeln, jedoch nicht anhand der Drehzahl allein vergleichen lässt, lassen wir diese Angabe zugunsten der Prozentangabe weg, da in den Testtabellen eh zu wenig Platz ist. Die absoluten Drehzahlen würden de facto ja denjenigen Nützen, die schon so eine Karte besitzen - und die können zusammen mit der Drehzahl ja auch die %-Angabe auslesen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. September 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir messen im offenen Testaufbau bei klimatisierten 24 Grad Celsius Umgebungstemperatur inklusive mehrminütiger Vorheizphase. Grund dafür, dass wir nicht im Gehäuse messen: Jedes Gehäuse ist anders und selbst identische Gehäuse sind oft mit verschiedenen Lüftern und/oder Blasrichtungen versehen. Unsere Messung findet im schallarmen Raum aus 50 Zentimetern Abstand senkrecht zur Lüfternabe statt (Mitte zwischen den Naben bei mehreren Lüftern).
> 
> In unserem schallarmen Raum läuft ein ansonsten passiv gekühlter PC. Das Grundrauschen - also die Untergrenze welches unser Meßgerät noch auflösen kann, liegt bei 0,1 Sone (16,7 db(A) glaube ich - keine Garantie hier für ±0,5 dB, dB-Angabe aus dem Gedächtnis!).



Mein Rekord liegt bei 15,8 dB(A) spät abends als auch in den Nachbarräumen kein Betrieb mehr war, tagsüber sind meist 16,2 bis 16,5 dB(A) möglich (jede Schallisolierung hat Grenzen). Auf alle Fälle können wir deutlich unterhalb der Grenze zwischen "0,1" und "0,2" Sone messen. Die verläuft in meinen Messungen meist bei 18 bis 19 dB(A). (Die kleinen Quirle auf Grafikkarten haben aber möglicherweise einen anderen Zusammenhang zwischen Lautheit und Schalldruck.)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten handelsüblichen tragbaren Messgeräte überhaupt erst ab 30 dB(A) zu messen beginnen, ist unsere passiv-Messplattform auf alle Fälle sehr, sehr leise


----------

